# bookshelves on the wall



## pandagirlw (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi all
I would like to install two sets of wall mounted bookshelves for my young kids at their play room. I don't do home improvement often and am a sigle mother, so this question might be silly. Where should I buy the materail as the attached picture. Is that hard for me to do it by myselves.

Thank you for your reading and replys.

Margaret


----------



## jpelzer (Feb 21, 2009)

Home Depot or Lowes will have all that you need for that. The vertical pieces that the brackets attach to are called standards. Brackets are brackets. Shelves are shelves. Attach the standards to studs in your wall.


----------



## pandagirlw (Jun 22, 2009)

Thank you very much!




jpelzer said:


> Home Depot or Lowes will have all that you need for that. The vertical pieces that the brackets attach to are called standards. Brackets are brackets. Shelves are shelves. Attach the standards to studs in your wall.


----------



## handoferebus (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a question. Do you see the looped brackets that go into the standards? They are inbetween the shelf brackets, and it looks like they're there so that the books don't fall off the side. What are those called, or where can I get them? I've been looking all over the place, and I would like something exactly like those.


----------



## pandagirlw (Jun 22, 2009)

I would like to buy those looped brackets too, but I didn't find them. I built two sets shelves eventually. I bought all the material from home depot. 






handoferebus said:


> I have a question. Do you see the looped brackets that go into the standards? They are inbetween the shelf brackets, and it looks like they're there so that the books don't fall off the side. What are those called, or where can I get them? I've been looking all over the place, and I would like something exactly like those.


----------



## KlintP (Sep 21, 2009)

handoferebus said:


> I have a question. Do you see the looped brackets that go into the standards? They are inbetween the shelf brackets, and it looks like they're there so that the books don't fall off the side. What are those called, or where can I get them? I've been looking all over the place, and I would like something exactly like those.


 
Have you looked on Amazon.com?

I'm not positive if these will work for you, but check them out:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_i=B0006FKOI2

http://www.amazon.com/Bookend-Heavy-Shelf-Bracket-White/dp/B0006FKOI2

I would expect Home Depot to sell them where they have the brackets and shelves, but I haven't looked.


----------

